# Hair Color You Are Attracted To?



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

Just for curiosity/fun, after hearing some other people give their opinions.

Ron Swanson, for example, only likes brunettes...


----------



## Tristan427 (Dec 9, 2011)

I prefer brunettes.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I like brunettes, but I like all the hair colors. :wink:


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Fe-male here. 

Generally I tend to like brunettes but it really depends. Like, it really depends.


----------



## Portal (Jan 3, 2012)

Doesn't really matter but prefer red heads and blondes.


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I prefer guys with dark hair (brown or black).


----------



## Jawona (Sep 27, 2011)

I prefer brunettes—right up till I see a beautiful blond/red head.


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

Dark hair of any color, really.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Black wasn't an option so i didn't vote. Black or dark hair on a man is attractive. Women, i've seen women with mixtures of colors that i find attractive. Blue, pink, orange, purple .....although its not something that would be natural for me, i like any color of hair on a women.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I literally have no preference. I admire all hair colors just as I admire all body type characteristics. There's very little that I can't find beautiful.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I live in a very diverse area and most people have black hair...which isn't in the options...

Not to mention it's the most prevalent hair colour in the world.


----------



## Faerie (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah, black hair should be included. Also, I know a 23-year-old albino guy with white hair, and he's gorgeous. Also, unusual/dyed hair colors. 

(All the guys should vote for redheads though! Hahahaha! ^___~)


----------



## Faerie (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh, hey, this: http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/63696-what-most-attractive-hair-color-you.html

LOL http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/56099-most-attractive-hair-color.html


----------



## Sable (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm a woman, and I prefer dark hair on guys. Dark hair and light eyes. 

And, I always found white hair (albinism, really healthily and gracefully aging elderly people, etc) to be gorgeous for some reason. C: I've met a few albino guys, and they were beautiful. 
Also, dyed colors are nice if they're kept up. Otherwise they just look trashy.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

It changes. Basically if I fall in love with someone who has whatever hair color, its that hair color I prefer. I have kind of a hair fetish, and I really fall in love with their hair.


----------



## Dimensional Transition (Sep 12, 2011)

I think the media has brainwashed people to a certain degree to think dark hair on men is attractive, and the same goes for straight hair (colour doesn't really matter apparently) on women. It's something I keep seeing in commercials and such, and you can actually find that back in people's opinions on what sort of hair they find 'attractive'. It's pretty fucked up.

I don't give a damn if a woman is blond or brunette or redhead. Being attracted to a haircolor is kinda weird imo. I don't think you can say you're attracted to just one thing in a person. It's always the combination of everything that makes an attractive, outstanding individual.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

put black on the poll!


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

I prefer dark hair. Black was not an option.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Dimensional Transition said:


> I think the media has brainwashed people to a certain degree to think dark hair on men is attractive, and the same goes for straight hair (colour doesn't really matter apparently) on women. It's something I keep seeing in commercials and such, and you can actually find that back in people's opinions on what sort of hair they find 'attractive'. It's pretty fucked up.
> 
> I don't give a damn if a woman is blond or brunette or redhead. Being attracted to a haircolor is kinda weird imo. I don't think you can say you're attracted to just one thing in a person. It's always the combination of everything that makes an attractive, outstanding individual.


Agreed. People ask me what my type is sometimes. I always say "whoever makes me feel good!" It's about who they are, not what they are.


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

1) Gahhh how do I edit the poll?
2) Sorry this is a repeat - I did search to see if I could find out if there were any similar ones before because it's not a very uncommon/original question but nothing popped up. 
3) I know it is a shallow question and do not expect it to play an enormous role in whether or not anyone is attracted to anyone.


----------



## Zescase (Jan 8, 2012)

My girlfriend just went a brownish-red, but was brunette when I met her


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm a guy and I honestly don't care about hair color. I like long strait hair thou. Its a turn-on for some reason. (and I mean very long hair)

So far only got together with blond girls for some reason....*I prefer long tr8 black hair thou.* Its just a preference and it doesn't matter all that much.


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

I put Redhead but I like 'em all.


----------



## colorshy (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't think hair color matters.

If the guy's hot, he's hot, no matter what color a part of his body is. That came out sounding odd, but you know what I mean...


----------



## kagemitsu (May 15, 2011)

Hair color doesn't really matter in the end, but redheads are my weak spot. :blushed:


----------



## sameer6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Blonde seems to be the color which is more stylish


----------



## dizzygirl (Dec 19, 2009)

I love redhead women
and brunette guys!


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, thanks for not listing the option of black hair.... Which clearly is the best color.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Hair color is pretty insignificant to me, but I do have a soft spot for blond men, so I voted blond. However, being blond in itself is not attractive, I just find a certain coloring extra appealing on an otherwise attractive man. 

On women, I admire brunettes and redheads the most, likely because I have brown hair (well, reddish-brown atm), and my mom is a redhead. Although I certainly may admire blonds, but I rarely have "ooh, I'd love that look" reactions. Again, it's likely because my identity is wrapped up in being brunette.


----------



## Meowmixmuffin (Dec 10, 2011)

Blonde guys. Almost every guy I've been with has been a natural blonde. Maybe a coincidence.
Not exclusively, though. I find dark-haired guys really attractive too. I really don't place any importance on it.


----------



## Muser (Jul 17, 2011)

So...people with black hair don't exist?


----------



## drowninthefear (Apr 26, 2011)

I generally like all hair colors but I think I'm more attracted to blonde females and brunette/raven haired males.


----------



## Oleas (Jul 22, 2010)

SHIT I VOTED AS A MALE.



*slams head on the table* what's wrong with me?! lol
I think my brain associated liking brunette males and just went ahead and clicked that.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

You're using the word gender incorrectly, by the way.

I don't have a preference, although I suppose darker haired people look more attractive to me as an individual than lighter haired people, but that is more of a generalisation.


----------



## jdbullet23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm a female who prefers dark haired females, but it doesn't really matter if I can get to know them & like them. That's just what I'm initially attracted to. I'm not really all that picky, physically anyway.


----------



## smokingtrees (Jan 31, 2012)

i like girls with dark hair, black or brown


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't lie, I think redheads consistantly do something to me.


----------



## pumpkins (Feb 2, 2012)

Most definitely blond guys.


----------



## Agelaius (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a slight tendency for natural brunettes but, when all is said and done, I'm indifferent. I kind of like hair colour variations :tongue:


----------



## Sanjana03 (Jun 3, 2010)

I can't help but prefer blonde guys, especially the platinum kind. But there's something about redheads, too...

In the end it has to fit with the general picture anyway.


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

Medium length black hair.
*drools*


----------



## InAName (Apr 9, 2013)

Dark.  Dark is good.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Dark brown or Deep black.

Alternatively, rainbow colored.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

I have an obsession with blonde. Don't ask me why.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

Why do I like the blondes? 

Did society do this to me? I thinks society favors brunette men though.

I think I just like bright colors.


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

If it is done professionally/nicely, I LOVE unnatural hair colours, like blue, green, pink ect. But on men, maybe blonde? Not to sure, its not something of importance.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Have never understood the individual appeal .


l can pick different hair/eye/complexion favourites, they usually happen to occur naturally like hazel eyes and olive skin.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Blonde and bald for me. That's pretty much what I've always attracted and have grown accustomed to.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

I personally love dark hair
I think brown in general is best considering it has the largest range of colour
I love black hair as well
But if you get brown dark enough it looks black
So i think brown overall 
Although black is incredibly attractive


----------



## honoshikun (Sep 16, 2013)

I love black/dark brown hair on guys the best.
Red hair looks pretty on girls, but it's harder for guys to pull it off IMO.
I don't really go for blondes, probably because I'm blond myself.


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

dark brunette, or black hair on men would be on the top of my list


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I wasn't really sure how to answer. Blond is actually kind of unattractive to me. Brown isn't really one way or another. I'm definitely a fan of red hair, but I also really like black hair with very pale skin.


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

Aelthwyn said:


> I wasn't really sure how to answer. Blond is actually kind of unattractive to me. Brown isn't really one way or another. I'm definitely a fan of red hair, but I also really like black hair with very pale skin.


Black hair and pale skin, exactly


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Dirty blond or brunette


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Being Asian, I don't really fit into this spectrum of hair colors.

That being said, I've recently been very attracted to blondes. So I guess that's my choice.


----------



## Hopesedge (Feb 10, 2014)

Used to like blonde haired girls when I was younger, now I prefer:

#1 White / pearl - short hair 







#2 orange hair - short or long
#3 black hair - short hair
#4 brunettes - long hair
#5 White / pearl - long hair
#6 blonde - short hair
#7 brunettes - short hair
#8 blonde - long hair

I don't really see people with orange, pearl, green, blue ect. coloured hair nowadays, I think it can suit a lot of people.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

I love dark blackish hair mostly.


----------



## Riptide (Feb 13, 2014)

Ginger all the way!

By the way, you do realise some people may prefer BLACK colour right?


----------



## Doomfreak (Feb 23, 2014)

All the hair colors, it kinda depends though. I like me nerds with "jet" black hair, my blondes blonde, but if I had to have a favorite, it'd probably be a red-head roud:


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

dark brown borderline black.


----------



## Ekaekto (Jul 25, 2016)

I usually prefer brown or black hair in men, however I've been attracted to men of all different hair colours, it's not the thing I pay primary attention to.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

The only color I don't find attractive is red, but I suppose I prefer dark-haired guys.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

Blonde for white girls, dark for hispanic or asian girls.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I can be attracted to men with any hair color, but most of my crushes, especially the ones I like most, happen to be blonde.


----------



## vanna.phylaxis (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been drawn to brown-eyed blondes since 2nd grade, it's destiny.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Any but i've noticed I have a tendency for blondes.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I prefer brunettes, not exclusively, just a pattern I've noticed.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Brunette, but overall no preference. I did have crushes on a lot of redheads in various cartoons (Gwen, Bloom, Mary Katherine, Frankie Foster)


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

No strong preference


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

I lack a very strong or distinct preference. I appreciate blonde, brunette, and some artificial hair colors as well, red is not as high up there for me but it can still look beautiful on the right person. As a few of the posters have already mentioned about themselves, I believe that I seem to take a rather holistic approach to attraction.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

It's all about the: perfect sculpture
i.e. some people look better blonde and some brunette.


----------



## _Ionic (Jul 8, 2016)

I would prefer brunette or redhead. 

However I sure do love a woman who has very good highlights. It is like eye candy to me. They can do so much to change a woman's appearance, and when done right, man who fucking knows how many heads swirl. I know you'll catch my head swirling like an owl.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

I voted brunette but the order for me is:

1. Black
2. Brown
3. Blonde
4. Red

But girls with dyed red hair drive me absolutely crazy.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Guys with dark hair


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Female, no preference in hair colour, as long as they have hair. This does not preclude being attracted to a bald male if he were to exhibit the traits that I'm attracted to.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

I like brown, dark brown or black hair. I have dirty blonde hair.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Black, brown or dark hair in general~


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

Whoa the results of this poll surprised me. I guess blondes really aren't in right now eh? Wonder what the results would have been 15 years ago if you polled the same people.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

I'd say brunettes, but I don't usually have a personal preference as what's on the surface isn't as big a deal as what's inside for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Dante Scioli said:


> Whoa the results of this poll surprised me. I guess blondes really aren't in right now eh? Wonder what the results would have been 15 years ago if you polled the same people.


So do I. Why this happened? 


JayShambles said:


> I'd say brunettes, but I don't usually have a personal preference as what's on the surface isn't as big a deal as what's inside for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:wink:
Just kidding. Ignore me. I like to make jokes.


----------

